# My LumberJock T-Shirt



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I was riding an elavator in Baltimore yesterday and a lady across from me asked me what a LumberJock.com was. I was wearing a cool new shirt. It has a LumberJock blazed across the front of the shirt. I proceded to tell her that I work with wood etc.

It wasn't until I got home and took off the shirt that I noticed the writing on the back.

When she asked that I should have just turned around and let her read the definitions on the back.

Martin and Douglas designed the shirt and I thank you but I'm sorry for screwing up so bad, and not let her read the definitions of a LumberJock.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Bad boy Karson. A wrap over the knuckles for you. LOL


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

When a woman wants to read your chest, it's always a good sign…......


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

YEAH….what GRUMPY said!!!! LOL


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

you should always
face the wall in public

let them know 
the kind of man you are


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

However, a word of caution, be sure to have one of those little rear view mirrors on the frame of your glasses so no one can sneak up on you. ;-|


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

*Hey Karson what is on the back of the shirt?*


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

I second GMman, what's on the shirt? Also, how is this off topic?


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

I third GMman, What's on the shirt?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I just think it was an honorable thing to do - you didn't turn your back on her and gave her a personal lesson - what LJ is all about… now where are those fools that designed that shirt that way ?!?


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

From the sounds of it maybe they will just have to offer the option of a t-shirt with the definitions on both
the front and back for a few extra dollars, but I agree that it is easier and nicer to just tell a person and
have a nice conversation. In MHO we could all do with a few more friendly conversations.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I don't see the link to where us Lumberjocks can purchase these ********************s. Anyone know where it is? I will buy one.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

You can get them here Greg - "Lumberjock apparel (usa)" this is for the USA, I believe there is another link to a Canada supplier - both are at listed at the end of the LJ's Emag - or you can certainly PM Ms Debbie or Martyn for a link (or do a search on apparel in the search box).


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I went through almost all of them on the Order site… looking at the Back side… *All that I looked at were blank!
*

*Is there a link to one that has Words on the back?!*

Yes, Karson, *What is on the Back?*


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

OK Here is the front and back of the shirt.

I couldn't find it on the web either.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Doesn't look like any of the shirts they're selling. Did you get this from winning one of the contests?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Crazy!

Very Nice!

Do you remember where you got yours?

Thank you!


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Found the link in one of Martin's Blogs. Here is the link to Martin's Blog. And "here" is the link to the new apparel.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Looks like Martin needs to put the link back on the site.

I got this shirt from Martin on the anniversary of my fifth year on LumberJocks.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Mine has the same writing as yours on the back Karson but I never look at it either. Funny that.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I have one of the early shirts with the printing on the back, but I wish it wasn't there.

I only wore it a few times, & the printing wore off from the combination of sweating, plus

from rubbing on the seat back while driving. I don't wear it in public anymore,

because it looks too shabby. It may be from faulty screen printing.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dick: Your problem is you are wearing the shirt inside out. Thats why the writting is backwards.

LOL


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*OOPS! I didn't even notice Karson.*

I took the picture with my computer camera, so it does that. I should have looked before I posted it. LOL
*I flipped it for you.*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Now Dick, you should not be ashamed of a shirt that is well worn. It just shows you like it too much to throw it away. LOL


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I love old things - especially T shirts that remind me of where I have been. Some are rough around the necks but that's okay with me. Heck, I'd wear that worn letter shirt any day!!

cheers, Jim

I'd like to get a few LJ's shirts, too!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> I love old things - especially T shirts that remind me of where I have been. Some are rough around the necks but that s okay with me. Heck, I d wear that worn letter shirt any day!!
> 
> cheers, Jim
> 
> ...


Sadly, Grumpy has exited this mortal coil. Nice shirt, though.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I love old things - especially T shirts that remind me of where I have been. Some are rough around the necks but that s okay with me. Heck, I d wear that worn letter shirt any day!!
> 
> cheers, Jim
> 
> ...


jim ive asked a few times and well the new owners probably could care less and there is no shirts in the near future.


----------



## Kerux2 (Aug 28, 2013)

> When a woman wants to read your chest, it s always a good sign…......
> 
> - redryder


Unless they are trying to figure out your cup size. LOL


----------



## sunnybob (Oct 12, 2021)

Has anybody noticed the "e" in brackets is backwards?


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Maybe it means you should say it with pizazz. Lum-bear!


----------

